# Thompson Center Venture?



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

I've developed an urge for a new lower cost rifle and was wondering what you guys think of the Thompson center venture? I have read some good reviews and a few issue with a recall on the internet but I have not heard much from you guys about this rife?
I first went to gunnies to fondle a few guns, not to mention they will take my old rifle on a trade to help with the price. I originally wanted a savage 111 or 110 but they didn't have any and said that the factory is backed ordered for 4 months! 
For low cost rifles I first looked at the ruger american, it just felt a little too rickety for my taste even though it had the acue style trigger. Gunnies also had a marlin x7 for only $300 but it also felt a little low on over all quality. I don't remember why I didn't like the mossberg atr, maybe it didn't shoulder well? 
In the end I felt like the thompson center venture seemed to be put together well, had a scope rail, was in my price range at $380 after rebates and they guarantee a 1" group. I also liked the wetherby vanguard but it is a little high at $450 not to mention that I would have to buy a new scope rail. 
Last I went to sportsman's warehouse they did have the savage 111 with a nikon scope for $480. The only problem is that I already have a scope to putt on the new gun so I don't know what to do with the Nikon. Will sportsman's take a trade in?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was deciding on a low cost range gun in the .243 I looked at all the above mentioned. In fact, I was ready to buy the Venture simply because Gallensons has it for $350.00 before a $50.00 mail in rebate making the gun only $300.00 I will admit the gun feels more solid but I was not a fan of the half covered action which makes it a littl more difficult to drop in rounds at the range. Also the action seemed a little gritty to me. The final kicker that made me go a different route was the fact that I can buy after market stocks and other upgrades for the one I went with which was the Marlin x7. I read a ton of reviews and by in large the Marlin had better reviews then the Venture. My brother inlaw purchased one at that same time and has had amazing results so far, shooting several 3/4 inch 5 shot groups. I am waiting for my scope to get here but once it does I will take it out to the range and post pics along with a full review of the gun.


----------

